# Trouble Pooping??



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

For the last few days, Maggie, my tpoo, seems to be having trouble pooping and her stool is firmer than usual. We have not changed her diet. She seems to feel OK otherwise and is eating normally. I checked to see if her anal gland was full, but it isn't. So I'm not sure what I should do. She is 9 and this has never happened before. I've heard that giving her a little pumpkin can help. Should I try this or does this warrant a trip to the vet?


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I've used pumpkin with my spoo and it worked quite nicely. I think you'll find many folks on here will recommend it. I just bought a can of organic plain pumpkin at Meijer, mixed in a few tablespoons with his kibble and Wrex thought it was super-amazing-fantastic. So did I when his stool regulated. For your much smaller dog, you would use much less pumpkin.

Is she getting enough fluids, or has she had new or extra treats lately?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she drinking enough? Or could the food formulation have changed without you being aware of it? I would try pumpkin and encouraging her to drink if she is otherwise fine.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pumpkin does seem to be a universal digestive aid, so I'd try that. Also, if she's not drinking much boil some skinned chicken breast in some water and give her the water to drink when it's cooled - like chicken soup for dogs 

She'll probably enjoy the chicken too.

Another thing would maybe add a little extra virgin olive oil to her food and see if that helps? You'd only need maybe a quarter of a teaspoonful, just a few drops.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

At That age dehydration is the most likely cause. People do it too. Mostly females for some reason obscure? Lots of water to drink with something to induce drinking if needed. (How do you get an 85 y/o woman to drink when she does not want to???)
Eric


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree on the pumpkin since it will help hydrate, plus make sure she is drinking enough. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

_(How do you get an 85 y/o woman to drink when she does not want to???)_

Ummm - gin, Eric?! With lots and lots of tonic, of course...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I never tried Gin? My sister died from the results of dehydration (Sad!) My wife Judy never drinks enough! must try Gin and Tonic? LOL

Grace won't go near any alcohol (smart dog) She even growls at it when I imbibe? Judy tells me its because I (change) when I drink? Mr Hide??


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't mean to scare you, and it's probably not a concern, but could your dog have swallowed a toy or other object? If not, definitely get more liquids into her. My tpoo, Sunny, doesn't drink enough water, so I add water to his kibble twice a day (enough to float the kibble, creating a gravy), to ensure he gets enough. He sometimes has to work to poo, but he manages a couple of times a day with the water I trick him into drinking.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you all so much! We started the pumpkin yesterday. (I did talk to my vet and he checked her out and agreed pumpkin was the best remedy. He seemed to think she would be fine.) Maggie is drinking normally, but I will certainly keep an eye on her to make sure she is getting enough water along with the pumpkin.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with others; add some fiber for sure - pumpkin or sweet potato.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

The pumpkin added to Maggie's food worked like a charm. She is now pooping normally!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So nice to hear a good news update!


----------

